# Pressure washer unloader adjustment



## cj133 (May 16, 2011)

Hi all,
Hope this is the best section for this, or, at least hope someone can chime in.

I have a 2600 PSI 3 GPM pressure washer with an annovi reverberi pump and Honda GX200 engine.

The unloader failed shut last year so I finally got around to ordering a new one for it.

My question, is the large black knob on the unloader intended to be used to adjust (lower) the pressure during normal use? For example if I want to use a yellow tip but want to run the engine slower and operate at a lower pressure?

Or, does that knob actually get locked in place by the locking nut under the cover? My assumption is you set the max pressure with the locking nut, and then use the knob to vary between low, and your set maximum?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I've never once adjusted the pressure on the pump.
Just changed the tips for different pressures and patterns.
What is it your trying to do with it?


----------



## cj133 (May 16, 2011)

It's not about what I'm trying to do.

It's about how was the device intended to be used?

Was the unloader intended to be set at one pressure and left alone, or intended to be variable depending on the task at hand?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd just leave it at the factory setting and never touch it again.
If you let off the trigger and the motor does not stall out it's doing it's job.
Just changing the tip on the nozzle or backing away from what your trying to wash if it's doing damage is all you should need to do. 
I've owned 3 pressure washers and never once touched that valve.


----------



## cj133 (May 16, 2011)

joecaption said:


> I'd just leave it at the factory setting and never touch it again.
> If you let off the trigger and the motor does not stall out it's doing it's job.
> Just changing the tip on the nozzle or backing away from what your trying to wash if it's doing damage is all you should need to do.
> I've owned 3 pressure washers and never once touched that valve.



You've had 3?
Why so many? Just a lot of use, or wanted a better machine?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

One brand new one with a Honda engine ran so hot it melted the head where the spark plug screws in and the electrode came out of the plug and fell into the combustion chamber after only being used twice.
Second one got stolen along with about $5,000 worth of other equipment from my yard.
We know who stole the stuff but the police would not help unless I proved it was my stuff.
Third one a customer gave to me brand new still in the box instead of paying me for a small job I did for him.
It's a 2500 PSI Karcher brand.
I hate the thing, it would not start when I first bought, dealer worked on it for two days and could not figure why, after taking it apart for the third time for some reason it started.
If it runs out of gas it will not restart when you fill it up unless you let it sit for an hour.
The hose is way to stiff even on a hot day and you have to lay out the whole thing to keep it from kinking.
Sometimes when your using it for some reason it looses pressure and you have to stand there and wait for it to start again.
There's no pattern, sometimes it works find, next time it will mess every 1/2 hour or so.
It's paid for so I just deal with it.


----------



## cj133 (May 16, 2011)

Wow,
Why did the Honda engine fail? Was it properly broken in?


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

cj133 said:


> Hi all,
> Hope this is the best section for this, or, at least hope someone can chime in.
> 
> I have a 2600 PSI 3 GPM pressure washer with an annovi reverberi pump and Honda GX200 engine.
> ...


the engine should run at full throttle and you can adjust pressure with the black knob..if all else fails you can read the instructions that came with the unit..:vs_worry:


----------



## cj133 (May 16, 2011)

WhatRnsdownhill said:


> the engine should run at full throttle and you can adjust pressure with the black knob.*.if all else fails you can read the instructions that came with the unit.*.:vs_worry:


Wow, nice response and thanks for the sarcasm.

Bought the unit used from a friend, no instructions and the little I could find online didn't help.

Obviously I can do whatever I want, but I want to know what best practices are for these. It's a fairly expensive machine to replace and I'd rather not damage it. :vs_peace:


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

There is a website ... Yes that sells stuff but lots of decent articles and tips. Google pressure washers direct . The unloaded valve should not be adjusted. It only comes into play when the nozzle/wand comes into play.

I have had to replace several pumps over the years. During extended downtime sand over the winter if you live I the cold clines, get and antifreeze/pump lubricant. Since I started using that over winter and for long outages in the summer I have never replaced a pump.


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

WhatRnsdownhill said:


> the engine should run at full throttle and you can adjust pressure with the black knob..if all else fails you can read the instructions that came with the unit..:vs_worry:


sometimes the obvious needs to be pointed out, nowadays every brand and maker of almost anything has online manuals for there stuff, all you have todo is look for it...:smile:why dont you post the name brand? that would help..


----------



## cj133 (May 16, 2011)

jimn01 said:


> There is a website ... Yes that sells stuff but lots of decent articles and tips. Google pressure washers direct . The unloaded valve should not be adjusted. It only comes into play when the nozzle/wand comes into play.
> 
> I have had to replace several pumps over the years. During extended downtime sand over the winter if you live I the cold clines, get and antifreeze/pump lubricant. Since I started using that over winter and for long outages in the summer I have never replaced a pump.



I was actually just thinking about that.
I never used the antifreeze stuff and as far as I know, haven't had an issue but I should probably start as I keep it in a drafty crawlspace and I've probably only got lucky.

I think this pump goes for around $300 so the last thing I need is to damage it.

I had read washer fluid was considered as an ok substitute. What are your thoughts?


----------



## cj133 (May 16, 2011)

Pulled the machine out yesterday after work and used a can of pump protector on it just to be sure it wouldn't freeze. Not much water came out, but some did.

I'll install the new unloader and pull the rims off to clean / paint them when it's warmer out and hopefully get the tires to seal on them. Also going to order new quick couplers,inlet sediment filter and a pressure gauge to set the new unloader to 2600 PSI.


Will change the engine oil as well but the pump oil is fairly new and clear.


----------



## cj133 (May 16, 2011)

I spoke with someone in tech support at Annovi Reverberi today and I have to admit, he provided some of the best support I've ever received from a company. He told me far more than any owners manual would.

My assumption regarding the unloader was correct. It's designed to be adjusted out in the field if you want to reduce the pressure. This is assuming the unloader was adjusted correctly in the first place. At least on mine, in the black knob there's a cap you pop off and a setting which is held in place with a lock nut. You use this to set your maximum pressure using a pressure gauge. Once that is set, you can dial in whatever you want because turning the black knob will only allow the maximum you set, or less.


----------



## CPressure (May 4, 2016)

Always great to hear a company's support is good. Thanks for the info!


----------



## CPressure (May 4, 2016)

I agree jimn01. Pressure Washers Direct has some good articles. I believe they actually have one on winterizing pressure washers.


----------



## CPressure (May 4, 2016)

Here you go. Found that winterizing a pressure washer article.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Never heard of adjusting the unloader valve for specific jobs. The on line ExCell manual states:

PRESSURE WASHER
OPERATING FEATURES
PRESSURE ADJUSTMENTS
The pressure setting is preset at the
factory to achieve optimum pressure
and cleaning. If you need to lower the
pressure, it can be accomplished by
these methods.
1. Back away from the surface to
be cleaned. The further away you
are, the less the pressure will be
on the surface to be cleaned.
2. Change to the 40º (white)
nozzle - this nozzle delivers a
less powerful stream of water and
a wider spray pattern.
DO NOT attempt to
increase pump
pressure. A higher pressure setting
than the factory set pressure may
damage pump.

May be a manual for a different year, but who knows. Here is the link to an Excell 2600 manual
http://www.excellpressurewasher.com/documents/pdf/A00034-E.pdf


----------

